# Dream that you'll live forever



## Nighteyes

Hi there, 

One of my friends is having the phrase below in Hebrew, but her cousin (they're close friends) also wants the phrase, but in chinese, can a kind soul translate the following please?

_Dream that you'll live forever, live like you'll die today_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chinoise

My attempt:

如能長生不老般的去盡情夢想﹐像活著最後一天般的盡情生活。


----------



## Nighteyes

Hi there, 

Thanks for your reply, we managed to get the following from the google translator:

梦想 你将永远活着 活得像今天你会死

However, everyone knows the online translators are rubbish, can you tell me what that really says?


----------



## Chinoise

Nighteyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, we managed to get the following from the google translator:
> 
> 梦想 你将永远活着 活得像今天你会死
> 
> However, everyone knows the online translators are rubbish, can you tell me what that really says?


 
It's just very literary, word by word, but it's not "smooth" either.

Anyone else?


----------



## Ema_Skye

with my comprehension:怀着将得永生的信念去梦想，抱以随时死去的觉悟去生活。

that's a good motto.any  imprudent translations will weaken the the power of words.here wait more versions.


----------



## Chinoise

Ema_Skye said:


> with my comprehension:怀着将得永生的信念去梦想，抱以随时死去的觉悟去生活。
> 
> that's a good motto.any imprudent translations will weaken the the power of words.here wait more versions.


 

I like your translation.


----------



## Ema_Skye

Thank you!  Glad you like it.


----------



## Ghabi

Ema_Skye said:


> with my comprehension:怀着将得永生的信念去梦想，抱以随时死去的觉悟去生活。



It sounds great but the meaning is a bit different (forgive my nitpicking): yours means "to dream with the conviction that you're going to live forever", while the original is "to dream that you're going to live forever".

If you want to be _very_ concise, perhaps something like: 既悟無常，亦夢永生。 (sounds like a blend of Buddhism and Taoism.)


----------



## Ema_Skye

> 既悟無常，亦夢永生。


Yours is cooooool and really a blend of Taoism and Buddism.But the mental meaning word "悟"（similar to "夢"）replaces the physical meaning word "活/live".That may be a little not proper.nitpicking,so am I.

An *unserious* version:活著就要想著好好活，但是死了也沒什麽大不了。


----------



## Nighteyes

Wow, thanks guys, these are great.  But which one should my friend go for?


----------



## Chinoise

Well it depends on what your friend's cousin is going to use it for, we now came up with 3 options ranging from deep and meaningful to plain everyday Chinese:

1.  既悟無常，亦夢永生  -- deep and meaningful
​2.  怀著將得永生的信念去夢想，抱以隨時死去的覺悟去生活  -- philosophical but not complicated.
3.  活著就要想著好好活，但是死了也沒什麼大不了  -- plain colloquial Chinese

Just promise this cousin is not going to make it into tatoos or T-Shirt.


----------



## Nighteyes

... tattoo


----------



## Chinoise

Nighteyes said:


> ... tattoo


 

You are right, tatoo, no "s".

Or are you trying to say this is to be used for tatoo?


----------



## Ema_Skye

"既悟無常，亦夢永生。"is cool for tatoo.


----------



## Staarkali

Nighteyes said:


> ... tattoo


 


Chinoise said:


> You are right, tatoo, no "s".
> 
> Or are you trying to say this is to be used for tatoo?


 
I think his point is the double T


----------



## Chinoise

Staarkali said:


> I think his point is the double T


 
Yikes!  I should pay more attention to my spelling!  Thanks Staarkali!


----------

